# Parsley overgrowing, making seeds and .. flowers?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

My parsley is becoming very, very tall, about 2 or 3 feet, doesn't produce much leaves anymore, the stalks are getting tough and large, and I can see little seeds in some sort of flowers at the top.

Should I be trimming it? Should I wait? What should I do?

I'm a total newb when it comes to gardening, seems I can barely grow fresh herbs....


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Parsley is a biennial, French Fries. That means it sets only foliage the first year, then bolts the second, and sets flowers and seed. Once the flower stalks start to grow the plant is pretty well done, so far as edibility.

You may have noticed, too, that before the flowers set, the leaves looked a little different as well. That is normal.

In order to assure a constant supply of parsley you should think of it as an annual. Unless you want to try the root. In which case, keep the flower stalks trimmed, so energy will go into developing the largest roots possible.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your insight KYH.

Parsley roots any good? I've never come across a recipe requiring them - also I've seen many Thai recipes requiring cilantro roots, which I've never eaten.

So basically, should I just pull it off and plant a new one? Or do I, by leaving the old plant next to the new one, get a chance to have the seeds plant themselves and create new shoots for later in the year?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have multiple plants on different sides of the herb garden to insure a consistent supply. 

When the plant goes to flower then seed, let it be. This will insure a new plant next season.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot Chefross, I'll do just that then.


----------

